# Khabarovsk. Russia.



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*SNOW IN THE PARK*




































Photos made by AnJe_khv, from flickr.com

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anje_khv/sets/72157625014195214/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE PLATINUM ARENA*

The Platinum Arena is the main indoor arena of Khabarovsk, it was built in 2003, the capacity is of 7100 visitors of the main hall and 400 of another one for trainings


















The zone near the arena









Two hightowers nearby









The entrance 









Photos of C.J.C., from darkcjc.livejournal.com
http://darkcjc.livejournal.com/305238.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE PLATINUM ARENA INSIDE*

The main arena








photos of C.J.C, from darkcjc.livejournal.com

The Platinum Arena is used for different kind of events, for the hockey matches, for example



































Photos by sunkristy, from flickr.com

For the folk and pop music concerts:



























Photos by Alex Piano, from hab.amur.net

And also it is widely used for the rock star galas:


















This one is "Mumiy Trol" band concert and its soloist Ilia Lagutenko, very popular in Russia

















photos by Пятковская Екатерина, from hab.amur.net









photos of C.J.C, from darkcjc.livejournal.com

http://darkcjc.livejournal.com/305238.html
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sunkristy/
http://hab.amur.net/afisha/?option=com_foto&task=view&id=269
http://hab.amur.net/afisha/?option=com_foto&task=view&id=271


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*AERIAL VIEWS OF THE CITY*


















Photos of M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS - ROOFS*









photo of A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com









photo of C.J.C., from darkcjc.livejournal.com









photo of A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com

http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/?skip=80
http://darkcjc.livejournal.com/305238.html
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/129072.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*VARIOUS BUILDINGS IN THE CENTRE*

This is a compilation of different buildings of the central part of Khabarovsk

This one is reconstructed building of soviet era of Inturist hotel








photo made by katikati_pan, from flickr.com

Here we have the Museum of the Fine Arts of the Far East

















photos made by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru

In another part of the same building there is a Hall of regional Filarmonia, classical music concert hall








Photo made by shendriklena, from fotki.yandex.ru

Near we find an ensamble of the buildins of the House of Officers








photo made by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru









photo made by dhphoto, from dkphoto.livejournal.com

Before the revolution (of 1917) this one was called Emeri house, now reconstructed, here is situated the central office od the Amur Naval Company








photos made by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru

Historical centre streets








photo made by rapsak, from flickr.com


















photos made by sverjnovoya, from flickr.com

This shopping centre, situated in Muravyev-Amurskiy street, was built in the 2003 (?) and it follows the tradition of neoclassical architecture








Photo made by Atsubor, from fototerra.ru

Before the revolution it was the city parlament - City Duma, now - shops, offices, so on

















Photos made by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5059792218/
http://www.fototerra.ru/Russia/Habarovsk/Brodiaga-7437.html
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/310861?page=2
http://dkphoto.livejournal.com/166707.html
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/117588642/in/set-72057594085654492/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4934885546/in/set-72157624825120906/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS - JUST THE TWO OF US*









photod by krysolove, from krysolove.livejournal.com

What she wants from him… (*)








* look at the grafity

Modern art exhibition in Khabarovsk








Photos made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com

http://krysolove.livejournal.com/?skip=40
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/?skip=50&tag=Хабаровск


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE MIDDLE CLASS STYLE OF THE 90-s*

Here is a compilation of the architecture, mostly residential buildings that were the symbol of the middle class style in the 90-s, it was also very prestigious to have an apartment in the house of the "Stalin´s era" and then started the “fashion” of the new middle class of going to the Orthodox Church, often without any faith, just to be present there...


















Photos by Pal, from 27region.ru









photo made by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru









photo by Gensek-Goryachev, from fotki.yandex.ru









photo made by Dmitriy, from dkphoto.livejournal.com



























photo made by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru


















Photos by Pal, from 27region.ru









photo made by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru









photo made by Natalya, from fotki.yandex.ru









photo made by karpetsulka, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photos by Pal, from 27region.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE BRIDGE*

Here we have the bridge over the Amur river, it has two levels: the upper one for the cars and the lower one for the trains









On this photo in the background there is the modern bridge and in front there is one section of the old bridge (that doesn´t exist anymore) with an old train - it is a museum now.









Photos made by Sariv, from 27region.ru

http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=20563&uid=6941#top_display_media
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=21303&uid=6941#top_display_media


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*AERIAL VIWES - THE KOMSOMOLSKAYA SQUARE*


















Photos made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com
http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/?skip=30


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE NIGHT IN THE MUSEUM*

Every year all over Russia it is organized a special event went the entrance to the museums is free and in the museums all kind of activities are presented: concerts, installations, concourses.

Here is a report about THE NIGHT IN THE MUSEUM of fine arts in Khabarovsk in the May of 2010


















a theater of shadows









Concerts


















Art of hieroglyphic writing master class













































Origami master class





















































Photos made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com

http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/184179.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*WOODEN SCULPTURES*

In Khabarovsk they really like to put various sculptures in the city parks, these are the wooden ones













































The theme of the composition in general is how traffic police try to fine the witches, Baba-yagas, the russian folklore heroines. :nuts:


















Photos by C.J.C., from darkcjc.livejournal.com

http://darkcjc.livejournal.com/314620.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*CHILDRENs PARK*









Photo by C.J.C., from darkcjc.livejournal.com
http://darkcjc.livejournal.com/309180.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*EVENING PHOTOS*









Photo by by cjmuzzy from photosight.ru


















Photos by by Роман Кордонский from photosight.ru

http://www.photosight.ru/search/simple?query=хабаровск&search=искать&type=photos


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*KHABAROVSK AT NIGHT*









Photo made by kot_abormot, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photo by shock, from 27region.ru









Photo by h12sj, from photosight.ru









Poto by TANGens, from photosight.ru


















Photo made by kot_abormot, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photo made by dvsib, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photo by A.Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/denizzz2005/albums/
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=63&pid=34439#top_display_media
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1397252/?from_member
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3079691/?from_member
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dvsib/album/97771?&p=2
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/191105.html#cutid1


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS - WINTER COLORS*



























Photos by krysolove, from krysolove.livejournal.com
http://krysolove.livejournal.com/?skip=80


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*SHOPPING CENTRES*

The "Big Dipper" shopping centre








Photo made by Ольга, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабар...ad0504/view/266082?page=0&how=week&type=image

The reconstructed Consumer Services Centre








Photo by Марьяна, from the russian section 

The "SHOPS OF JOY":lol: centre








Photo by dkphoto, from dkphoto.livejournal.com


















Photos from nkteh.ru, http://nkteh.ru/action/content/show/92

"SamBeri" centre, what can be translated as "Take It Yourself"








Photo by dkphoto, from dkphoto.livejournal.com









photo by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru http://fototerra.ru/Russia/Habarovsk/Brodiaga-7437.html


Another "SamBeri" centre








by Pal from 27region.ru

and The Central Market








Photo by gaffer00, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/gaffer00/users/glad062007/view/364746?page=0&how=week&type=image


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS - SMITHERY*




































Photos made by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru



























Photos made by shendriklena, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photo made by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru

http://fototerra.ru/Russia/Habarovsk/Brodiaga-7437.html
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/313913?page=0
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/320878?page=1
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/320877?page=0
http://fototerra.ru/Russia/Habarovsk/Brodiaga-7089.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE PAGE*

It seemes to me that this page won´t be completed and changed to the next one never, how is it regulated? :bash:


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE AMUR*









Photo made by , from http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pesh2011/view/323751?page=1









Photo made by C.J.C., from http://darkcjc.livejournal.com










Photo made by Ромуаль,дыч, from http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1259103/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*COLOR OF THE EVENING GLOW*









Photo made by Sarive from 27region.ru, http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=26710&fullsize=1









Photo made by Галкин Владимир, from photosight.ru, http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3571463/?from_member









photo by kot_abormot, from fotki.yandex.ru, http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/denizzz2005/view/266955/?page=2









Photo by h12sj, from photosight.ru
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3066758/?from_member


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS - MONUMENTS*



























Photo made by A.Kolbin, kolbasin.livejournal.com

http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/162890.html#cutid1
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/182785.html#cutid1http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/182708.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE STADIUM*

the outdor Stadium after Lenin in Khabarovsk








Photo made by M.Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com

Match between Athletiko y SKA Energia



































Photos made by Legend from hab.amur.net


















Photos made by D. Fironov, from castelfranco.ru

tennis corts


















Outdoor Pool








photos made by M.Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com

http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/26181.html
http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/57920.html
http://hab.amur.net/afisha/?option=com_foto&task=view&id=190
http://www.castelfranco.ru/kht_gallery/images/stadion.jpg
http://www.castelfranco.ru/kht_gallery/images/stadion_football.jpg


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*LA VIE EN ROSE*









Photo made by shendriklena, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photos made by Ingvar7642, from fotki.yandex.ru









photo by D. Fironov, from castelfranco.ru









photo by yewko, from flickr.com









photo by Pal, from 27region.ru









Photo by Photos made by Ingvar7642, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photo by khv33 from dv_bronepoezd_ru









Photo made by D. Fironov, from castelfranco.ru









Photo made by by Habaroff, from panoramio.com









Photo by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru









Photo made by shendriklena, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photo by Brodyaga, from fototerra.ru









Photo by Alex tim from photosight.ru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/269436?page=2
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/view/65944?page=4
http://www.castelfranco.ru/kht_gallery/images/KMarksa.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewco/4848255004/in/photostream/
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=3814
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/view/40538?page=1
http://www.dv.bronepoezd.ru/gorod/khv/khv33.jpg
http://www.castelfranco.ru/kht_gallery/images/veteran.jpg
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/714133.jpg
http://fototerra.ru/Russia/Habarovsk/Brodiaga-7437.html
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/931203/?from_member


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE MILITARY HOSPITAL*









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=23384&uid=6941#top_display_media









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=25730&uid=6941#top_display_media









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=25465&uid=6941#top_display_media

PhotoS made by Sariv, from 27region.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*AUTO RACING*

Photos made by ИЛЬЯ СМИРНОВ, il76 from 27region.ru:


















































































http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&uid=2037&page=3
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&uid=2037&page=4


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS - PUBS Y CAFES*









Photo made by Andrew S., from 27region.ru









Photo by Pal, from 27region.ru


















Photo made by Andrew S., from 27region.ru









cafe_blin, from hab1.ru









photo made by Lyuboos, from fotki.yandex.ru

http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=6763
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=3814
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyuboos/albums/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*CITY PANORAMA*









Photos by made M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com
http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/83441.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE AMUR RIVER*

The view of the river from the aeroplaine









Photo made by C.J.C. from darkcjc.livejournal.com

Views from a special kight for photo shooting, these are several islands



















The Ussuriyskiy Island









Photos by made M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com
http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/83888.html
http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/84084.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE BOATYARD*









Photo made by Shock, from 27 region.ru
http://s49.radikal.ru/i124/1103/6e/4de49bb3da7a.jpg


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*RED SPECKS IN THE STREETS*












































































































Photos made by Bbobbi, from bbobbi.livejournal.com
http://bbobbi.livejournal.com/122973.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*GENERAL VIEWS - RESIDENTIAL ZONES*

CENTRAL PART OF THE CITY








Photo made by Олег Кузенковв, from photosight.ru 









Photo by kot_abormot, from fotki yandex.ru









Photo made by Олег Кузенковв, from photosight.ru 

SUBURBIA, PRIVATE HOUSES DISTRICT; in front the "children railway road"








Photo made by Pal, from 27region.ru

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/denizzz2005/view/211147?page=0
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4146735/?from_member
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=3814


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PANORAMA RURAL, NEAR KHABAROVSK*

A MONASTRY AND A VILAGE NEAR THE PETROPAVLOVSKIY LAKE








photo made by M.Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com
http://s48.radikal.ru/i119/1010/83/5e2bdf7b6d36.jpg


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*"SOVIET ERA" SCULPTURES IN A WINTER PARK*

In a park near the regional museum in Khabarovsk, like in many other cities in Russia, they collected the typical sculptures that had been placed in the parks in the 30´s - 60´s years in the USSR














































And the most popular one - "Woman with an Oar" sculpture, that had been replicated thousands of times all over the contry









Photos made by C.J.C., from darkcjc.livejournal.com
http://darkcjc.livejournal.com/305864.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*HIGH BLOCKS*









Photo made by A.Kolbin, from http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/226131.html









Photo made by Evshukin, from evshukin.blogspot.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*GOLDEN AUTUMN IN KHABAROVSK*









Photo made by Sariv, from photosight.ru
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3509773/









Photo by kot_abormot, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/denizzz2005/view/266987?page=3









Photo by shendriklena, from fotki.andex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/289433/?page=0









by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/206909.html#cutid1









photo by Andrew S., from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=6763









Photo by shendriklena, from fotki.andex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/329867/?page=1


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MOMENTS - CELEBRATION TIME COME ON !*









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/210182.html









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/211320.html#cutid1









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/129072.html

Photos made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*ROAD INTERCHANGES*









Photo made by Shoroh, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=26459&fullsize=1









Photo from http://www.dalss.ru









Photo by Sariv, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=24307&fullsize=1









Photo by ya common, from http://www.27region.ru









Photo by Shoroh, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=26464&fullsize=1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cool pics!


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*CLASSICAL CITY*









Photos by Shock, from 27region.ru









Photos by Pal from 27region.ru









Photos made by Shock, from 27region.ru

http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=35747&fullsize=1
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=3814
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=2


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*LIKE A LADY (DAMA, DAMA DE ALTA CUNA, DE BAJA CAMA)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5468046660/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5522213384/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5471874179/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5567753508/in/photostream


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*...*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5563342427/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5519836990/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*AERIAL VIEWS (VISTAS AERIAS)*









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/56320.html









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/68092.html
Photo made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*REACREATIONAL TOURISTIC COMPLEX “ZAÍMKA” NEAR KHABAROVSK (PARQUE DE RECREO Y OCIO “ZAÍMKA” CERCA DE LA CIUDAD)*

THE COMPLEX HAVE HOTELS, RESTAURANTS AND CAFES, SKI BASE, SNOWBORD, GOLF CAMP, BEACH AND A LOT MORE

ESTE PARQUE DISPONE DE HOTELES, CAFES Y RESTAURANTES, BASE DE ESQUIAR Y PATINAR, PLAYAS Y OTRAS ESTABLECIMIENTOS









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=22115&fullsize=1









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=22101&uid=6763#top_display_media









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=22114&fullsize=1









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=22105&fullsize=1









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=22104&fullsize=1









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=22102&fullsize=1

RUSSIAN SANTA CLAUS – GRANDFATHER FROST (SANTA CLAUS RUSO – ABUELO FRÍO)








http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=22098&fullsize=1
Photos above made by Андрей С. from 27region.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE “ZAÍMKA” TOURISTIC COMPLEX, PART 2 (LA BASE TURISTA “ZAÍMKA”, PARTE 2ª)*









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=22100&fullsize=1









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=22099&fullsize=1









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=22097&fullsize=1
Photos made by Андрей С. from 27region.ru 822


















http://www.zaimka.khv.ru/index.php?cf=cnt&id=7
Photos from www.zaimka.khv.ru









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=22096&fullsize=1
Photo made by Андрей С. from 27region.ru 822









http://www.zaimka.khv.ru/index.php?cf=cnt&id=7
Photo from www.zaimka.khv.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*ONE CHURCH (UNA IGLESIA)*









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=21844&fullsize=1









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=21840&fullsize=1









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=21839&fullsize=1
Photos made by Андрей С. from 27region.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*SURPRISE – SNOW IN APRIL (SORPRESA – NIEVA EN ABRIL)*

EVEN FOR RUSSIA IT IS QUITE AN ANOMALY

AUN PARA RUSIA ES UNA ANOMALÍA









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5616085766/
Photo made by Ilya Schtutza, from krysolove.livejournal.com


















http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/86068.html
Photo made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*CENTERAL BUILDINGS, ONE SUMMER (EDIFICIOS CENTRALES, UN VERANO)*









Photo made by Ingvar7642 from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/album/25119/









Photo made by shendriklena from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/393365/?page=5


















Photos made by Ingvar7642 from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/Ingvar7642/albums/









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/386410/?page=4









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/396089/?page=5
Photo made by shendriklena from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS – DANCES WITH DOLLS (DETALLES – DANZAS CON MUÑECAS)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5481355640/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5475560227/in/photostream/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*AERIAL VIEW TO THE CITY PONDS & THE CENTRE (VISTA AERIA A LOS ESTANQUES & EL CENTRO DE LA CIUDAD)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evga1/5492926889/in/set-72157626061126731









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evga1/5493521236/in/set-72157626061126731/
Photos made by Evga1 from flickr.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*ONE NIGHT IN A THEATRE (UNA NOCHE EN TEATRO)*

LIKE “ONE NIGHT IN A MUSEUM” ANNUALY IS ORGANIZED ANOTHER ALIKE EVENT BUT THIS TIME IN A THEATRE, HERE ARE THE PHOTOS
ASI COMO “UNA NOCHE EN TEATRO” ANUALMENTE SE ORGANIZA UN EVENTO PARECIDO PERO ESTA VEZ EN UN TEATRO, AQUÍ TENEIS LAS FOTOS






















































Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/191105.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*2 - ONE NIGHT IN A THEATRE (UNA NOCHE EN TEATRO)*













































Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/191105.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*3 - ONE NIGHT IN A THEATRE (UNA NOCHE EN TEATRO)*













































Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/191105.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*CENTRAL AVENUE 3 YEARS AGO (AVENIDA CENTRAL HACE 3 AÑOS)*































































Photo made by Ingvar7642 from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/album/25119/?&p=1
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/album/25119/?&p=2


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*INDUSTRIAL CONSTRUCTIONS (CONSTRUCCIONES INDUSTRIALES)*

VOLCANOS (VOLCÁNES)









Photo made by Олег Кузенковв from www.photosight.ru
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4122502/

THE BRIDGE OVER THE AMUR (EL PUENTE A TRAVES DEL AMUR)









Photo made by ariel_mermaid from www.photosight.ru
http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3880743/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DEKASTRI OIL TERMINAL IN THE REGION OF KHABAROVSK (DEKASTRI TERMINAL DEL PETROLEO)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maximmanchenkov/5020030574









http://www.flickr.com/photos/maximmanchenkov/5019424127/in/photostream/
Photos made by Maxim Manchenkov, from flickr.com


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

very interesting!
how cold does the city get in winter ?!?! :O


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Deanb said:


> very interesting!
> how cold does the city get in winter ?!?! :O


Thank you, Denab, 

In winter it can get very cold, this year in January has been bitten the record of the absolut minimum of the winter temperature: -41,4º :nuts:

Media temperature in January is about -20º.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ArchiMos said:


> Thank you, Denab,
> 
> In winter it can get very cold, this year in January was bitten the record of the absolut minimum of the winter temperature: -41,4º :nuts:
> 
> Media temperature in January is about -20º.


JESUS

it makes Montreal look warm haha


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*CAFES & RESTARAUNTS OF KHABAROVSK (CAFES Y RESTAURANTES DE JABAROVSK)*









Photo by Askapart, from flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyingtriffid/5107551764/in/set-72157625222340302









Photos from komsindrom.ru
http://komsindrom.ru/khabarovsk/hotel/malyj-otel









Photos from komsindrom.ru
http://komsindrom.ru/khabarovsk/supper/beerhaus









Photos from tt.vvo.ru
http://www.tt.vvo.ru/avt/photo/hospital/hospital.htm









Photos from worldcoffe.ru
http://worldcoffe.ru/place/rcafe#









Photo from otels.ru
http://www.otels.ru/1817.htm









Photo by anatolia_75, from flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5404633600/in/set-72157625820415415


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*AUTUMN, WINTER, SPRING AND SUMMER AND THE SOVIET ARCHITECTURE OF THE 70´S (OTOÑO, INVIERNO, PRIMAVERA Y VERANO Y LA ARQUITECTURA SOVETICA DE LOS 70a)*









Photo made by Shock, from27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=2









Photo made by Killerbass, from flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/killerbass/4454093762/









Photos made by Андрей С. from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=25149&fullsize=1









Photo made by Shock, from27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=63&pid=25158#top_display_media


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS - REFLECTIONS (DETALLES - REFLEJOS)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5536166162/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5528823009/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5474155056/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5561078552/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/5461175045/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/4995695263/
Photos made by Ilya Schtutza, from krysolove.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*CENTRAL SIGHTS (VISTAS CENTRALES)*

THE LENIN SQUARE (LA PLAZA DE LENIN)








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/330246/?page=1

THE SQUARE IN FRONT OF THE RAILWAYSTATION (LA PLAZA DELANTE DE LA ESTACIÓN DE TRENES)








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/300300/?page=0

THE CENTRAL AVENUE (LA AVENIDA CENTRAL)








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/420004/?page=0
Photos made by Sarapulov Igor (Sariv1), from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*BIKE FREESTYLE SHOW (ACTUACIÓN DE MOTOFRISTAIL)*









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&pid=20376&uid=6763


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*BIKE FREESTYLE SHOW (ACTUACIÓN DE MOTOFRISTAIL)*




































http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3951740/?from_member



















http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&pid=29161&uid=6763
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&pid=29141&uid=6763
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&pid=29160&uid=6763
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&pid=29162&uid=6763
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&pid=29548&uid=6763
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&pid=29553&uid=6763
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=lastupby&cat=0&pid=29530&uid=6763


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DOWNTOWN VIEWS OF THE PAST WINTER (VISTAS DEL CENTRO ADMINISTRATIVO-COMERCIAL DEL INVIERNO PASADO)*























































Photos made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com
http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/83493.html#cutid1


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Some really amazing photos in here!


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you, Dhakaiya


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS: MASHINES-MONUMENTS (DEATALLES: MAQUINAS-MONUMENTOS)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/tags/хабаровск/view/260237?page=2









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/tags/хабаровск/view/260229?page=2
Photos made by by ViGtor Samovaroff, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/mirrhy-buch/tags/хабаровск/view/305873?page=4


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*STYLE OF OLD KHABAROVSK ( ESTILO DE VIEJO JABAROVSK)*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10137709 
Photo made by [email protected], from panoramio.com









Photos made by eteri-mik, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/eteri-mik/view/454238/?page=0









Photo made by Shock, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=2









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/tags/хабаровск/view/56723?page=24
Photo made by Ingvar7642, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/DSCF0735/users/artwebru/view/404334?page=0&how=week&type=image
Photo DSCF0735 made by Артем, from fotki.yandex.ru

SCHOOL#1 (ESCUELA#1)








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/tags/хабаровск/view/68679?page=31


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*STYLE OF OLD KHABAROVSK, part 2 ( ESTILO DE VIEJO JABAROVSK)*

ARCHEOLOGY MUSEUM ( MUSEO DE ARQUEOLOGIA)








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/tags/хабаровск/view/56711?page=23

REGIONAL OFFICE OF THE HEADQUARTER STAFF (REGIONAL SUCURSAL DEL ESTADO MAYOR GENERAL)








http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/штаб ДВО/users/ingvar7642/view/40530?page=0&how=week&type=image
Photos made by Ingvar7642, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10137767
Photo made by [email protected], from panoramio.com









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3401271284/in/set-72157616068381549
Photo made by bussmasher, from flickr.com









Photos made by eteri-mik, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/eteri-mik/view/454236/?page=0









Photos made by Евгеша, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/eu-frolowa/view/142014?page=51&how=week&type=image


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS – STAIRS & COLUMNES OF A SHOPPING MALL (DETALLES – ESCALERAS Y COLUMNAS DE UN CENTRO COMERCIAL)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260300?page=5









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260230?page=5
Photo by ViGtor Samovaroff, from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

nice pics, i love russia, for me is the most interesting country in the world


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THANKS*

Yuo have to visit it, you are very welcome


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MORE WINTER VIEWS (MAS VISTAS DEL INVIERNO)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/330998?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/412773?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/420754?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/334602?page=0
Photo made by Sarapulov Igor (Sariv1), from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*RESIDENTIAL BLOCKS´ FACADES (FACHADAS DE BLOQUES DE PISOS)*









Photo made by ViGtor Samovaroff, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260256?page=3









Photo made by by Андрей С. from 27region.ru









Photo made by Anonymous from 27region









Photo made by Anonymous from 27region









Photo made by by Андрей С. from 27region.ru
Above photos are from: http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=63









Photo made by Habaroff, from panoramio.com
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/714105


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS – THEATRE, SPECTACLES, SHOWS (DETALLES - TEATRO, ESPECTACULOS, ACTUACIONES)*



















http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/193530.html
Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com









http://evshukin.blogspot.com/2011/03/ii.html
By Evgeniy Shukin, from evshukin.blogspot.com









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/153522.html
Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE AMUR RIFER FRONT (LA RIBERA DEL AMUR)*









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/85558.html









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/30206.html

SPRING DRIFTING OF ICE (MOVIMIENTO DE HIELOS EN PRIMAVERA)









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=63


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*FACES - PHOTOS FROM A WALK IN ONE STREET (ROSTROS - FOTOS DE PASEO POR UNA CALLE)*













































Photos made by Oleg litvak, from bbobbi.livejournal.com
http://bbobbi.livejournal.com/124776.html#cutid1


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*














































Photos made by Oleg litvak, from bbobbi.livejournal.com
http://bbobbi.livejournal.com/124776.html#cutid1


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*TRAINS, ROADS AND CONSTRUCTION (TRENES, CARRETERAS Y PLAZAS DE CONSTRUCCIÓN)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/405586/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/300112/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/420500/?page=2
Photo made by Sarapulov Igor (Sariv1), from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## chibetogdl (Apr 10, 2006)

chibetogdl said:


> nice pics, i love russia, for me is the most interesting country in the world


thx man, i hope to visit russia some day:cheers:


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*TUBS - ADVERTISING PILARS AND KIOSKS (GUARDACANTÓNES Y ESTANQOS VARIOS)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260182?page=2
Photo by ViGtor Samovaroff, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260187?page=2









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260188?page=2

ICE-CREAM FROM ITALY (HELADO DE ITALIA NADA MAS Y NADA MENOS)








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260200?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/andr-gelman2010/view/379514/?page=5
Photo made by andr-gelman2010, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kulaglena/view/389748?page=0
Frafmet of the photo made by by kulaglena from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*SOVIET KHABAROVSK AT THE 50´S-60´S (JABAROVSK DE LA ERA SOVETICA, LOS AÑOS 50-60)*

1958









1959









1960









1963









1963








Photos made by Peters, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=6237

BUTTER PLANT (LA LECHERA)

















By Evgeniy Shyukin, from evshukin.blogspot.com
http://evshukin.blogspot.com/2011/04/blog-post_2559.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*CITY COLORS: GREEN WOOD, YALLOW LIGHT (COLORES DE LA CIUDAD: MADERA VERDE, LUZ AMARILLA)*









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/176182.html









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/131628.html









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/134959.html









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/136540.html
Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PANORAMIC VIWES OF THE CITY DISTRICTS (VISTAS PANORAMICAS DE BARRIOS)*


















http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/tags/хабаровск/view/189791?page=1
Fragments of the photo of Sariv1 (Sarapulov Igor), from fotki.yandex.ru









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/407332/?page=1
Photo of Sariv1 (Sarapulov Igor), from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*INTERNAL BOWLING CHAMPIONSHIP OF THE WORKERS OF ONE COMPANY (CAMPIONATO DE BOWLING DE TRABAJADORES DE UNA EMPRESA)*













































Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/175662.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE GRIS TIME OF THE YEAR (LA TEMPORADA DE COLOR GRIS)*

THERE IS A TIME OF YEAR (MARCH – FIRST PART OF APRIL) WHEN STILL THERE ARE NO LEAVES ON THE TREES AND NO GRASS EITHER, STILL STAY SOMETHING OF THE SNOW, BUT IT LOOKS DIRTY AND WHEN THE SUN DOESN´T COME OUT, EVERYTHING AROUND SEEMS SO GRIS AND DULL, BUT THE FACT IS THAT THE REAL SPRING .WILL COME SOON

NO HOJAS EN ARBOLES, NO HIERBA, UN POCO DE LA NIEVE, YA MUY SUCIA, EL SOL SALE MUY A VECES, MARZO Y 1ª QUINCENA DE ABRIL ES UNA TEMPORADA GRIS Y TRISTE, PERO LA VERDADERA PRIMAVERA PRONTO VENDRÁ









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/artwebru/view/405444?page=3&how=week&type=image









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/artwebru/view/405340?page=13&how=week&type=image
Photos made by Артем, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://vedmed1969.livejournal.com/640973.html
Photo made by from medved1969.livejournal.com









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/artwebru/view/405411?page=10&how=week&type=image









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/artwebru/view/405322?page=13&how=week&type=image


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/artwebru/view/405356?page=9&how=week&type=image









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/artwebru/view/405470?page=10&how=week&type=image









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/artwebru/view/405402?page=13&how=week&type=image
Photos above made by Артем, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photo made by liminy, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/liminy/view/292539?page=1&how=week&type=image









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/artwebru/view/405626?page=1&how=week&type=image


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THREE MAIN SIGHTS OF THE CITY (TRES NOTABILIDADESMAS MAS FAMOSAS DE LA CIUDAD)*

THE MONUMENT TO THE EARL MURAVYEV-AMURSKIY (EL MONUMENTO DEL DUCKE MURAVYEV-AMURSKIY)









Photo of Sariv1 (Sarapulov Igor), from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/tags/хабаровский край/view/406496?page=1

THE TRANSFIGURATION CATHEDRAL (LA CATEDRAL DE TRANSFIGURACIÓN)









Photo made by Ilya Shyukin, from evshukin.blogspot.com

THE BELVEDERE OF THE ROCK OF THE AMUR WITH THE POINT OF VIEW OF THE RIVER & A RESTAURANT (EL BELVEDERE DE LA ROCKA DEL AMUR CON UN MIRADOR Y RESTAURANTE)









Photo made by Андрей С. from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=63&pid=25119#top_display_media


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE RIVER PORT TERMINAL AND THE BOATYARD (EL TERMINAL DEL PUERTO FLUVIAL Y LA BASE DE REPARACIÓN DE BARCOS)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/al-exx/5213422031/in/set-72157624191410395/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/al-exx/5096610196/sizes/l/in/set-72157624191410395/
Photos made by Aleks Y., from flickr.com



























Photos made by Dmitriy, from dkphoto.livejournal.com
http://dkphoto.livejournal.com/220584.html


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice town!


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*HOTELS OF KHABAROVSK, PART 1 (HOTELES DE JABAROVSK, PARTE 1)*

I´ll START WITH THE “NORMAL”MIDDLE LEVEL ONES, SOME OF THESE ARE RECONSTRUCTED OLD SOVIET HOTELS
EMPEZAMOS CON HOTELES NORMALITOS DE NIVEL MEDIO, A MENUDO SON RENOVADOS HOTELES SOVETICOS

ABRICOL HOTEL


















http://www.moiotdyh.ru/Гостиница Абриколь?keyword=абриколь&category_id=36
http://www.abricole.com/sauna/2/

CHAIKA HOTEL, STILL A BIT SOVIET, BUT NOT EXPENSIVE









http://www.otels.ru/3128.htm

KHABAROVSK HOTEL, SEEMS STUCK IN THE 90´S



























http://www.otels.ru/236.htm

INTUR-KHABAROVSK, RENNOVATED AND MODERNISED SOVIET HOTEL









http://www.otels.ru/3514.htm

SAPPORO HOTEL









http://www.otels.ru/2004.htm
Above photos are from otels.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Chadoh25 said:


> Nice town!


Thank you, Chadoh


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*OTHER IMPORTANT TOURIST SIGHTS (OTRAS NOTABILIDADES DE JABAROVSK)*

MONUMENT TO THE FALLEN IN THE 2ND WORLD WAR (MONUMENTO A LOS CAIDOS IN LA 2ª GUERRA MUNDIAL)









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260342?page=0

THE GLORY SQUARE (LA PLAZA DE GLORIA)









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260337?page=0
Photos made by ViGtor Samovaroff, from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*HOTELS OF KHABAROVSK, PART 2 (HOSTELERIA EN JABAROVSK, PARTE 2)*

GURU BUSINESS HOTEL


























http://guru27.ru/about/nomera
http://www.otels.ru/3580.htm

KHABAROVSK-CITY, BOUTIQUE HOTEL








http://www.otels.ru/1817.htm









http://www.boutique-hotel.ru/lux/white/



























http://www.boutique-hotel.ru/study/info/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*

PARUS HOTEL



















http://www.otels.ru/1855.htm



















http://www.hotel-parus.com/gostinica-v-habarovske/gostinichnye-nomera/centralniy-korpus/









http://www.hotel-parus.com/gostinica-v-habarovske/bar-i-restoran/vip-zal/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*“HOLDOMI” – DOWNHILL SKIS TOURIST BASE (“JOLDOMI” – LA BASE TURISTICA DE ESQUIAR)*

THE BASE IS SITUATED IN THE REGION OF KHABAROVSK, QUITE FAR FROM THE CITY, IT IS NOT SO BIG LIKE THE “ZAIMKA” BASE (LOOK PAGE 10), BUT ALSO HAS HOTELS, RESTAURANT, CAFÉ, EVERYTHING FOR DOWNHILL SKIS AND IT´S LIKE MORE ECOLOGICAL.

LA BASE ESTA SITUADA EN LA REGION DE JABAROVSK, BASTANTE LEJOS DE LA CIUDAD, NO ES TAN GRANDE COMO LA DE “ZAIMKA” (MIRAR PAGINA 10), PERO TAMBIEN TIENE HOTELES RESTAURANTE, CAFÉ, TODO PARA ESQUIAR Y ES MAS EN PLAN ECOLOGISTA.









http://evshukin.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_6095.html
Photo made by Evgeniy Shukin, from evshukin.livejournal.com









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21096823









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21098382









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/21097260
Above potos made by Anrew ni from panoramio.com









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19535198
Photo made by Батон, from panoramio.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*






















































http://evshukin.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_6095.html
http://evshukin.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_08.html
Photo made by Evgeniy Shukin, from evshukin.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS – SMITHERY (DETALLES - FORJA)*









Photo made by Dmitriy, from dkphoto.livejournal.com
http://dkphoto.livejournal.com/217492.html#cutid1









Photo made by Lyuboos, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyuboos/view/243672?page=2









Photo made by Dmitriy, from dkphoto.livejournal.com
http://dkphoto.livejournal.com/106999.html#cutid1


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

Waaaooo nice pics! :cheers:


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you SkyCA, welcome to Khabarovsk 
Gracias, bienvenido a Jabarovsk


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS – CITY CONTRASTS (DETALLES – CONTRASTES DE LA CIUDAD)*









Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/207321.html









Photo made by Ilya Schtutza, from krysolove.livejournal.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/krysolove/4995691499/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*VIEWS FROM A PLANE (VISTAS DESDE UN AVION)*









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4052929/?from_member
Photo made by by Evgenii-Abramovich from photosight.ru

KHABAROVSK FROM PLANE (JABAROVSK DESDE AVION)









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/59259.html
Photo made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com

THE AMUR RIVER (EL RIO AMUR)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/beringia2100/5447104300/in/set-72157626061727799
Photo made by by Takayuki Shiraiwa from flickr.com









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4923196862/in/set-72157624825120906/
Photo made by Atsubor from flickr.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*NEW URBANISM OF KHABAROVSK (NUEVO URBANIZMO DE JABAROVSK)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jalnine/view/253597/?page=3
Photo by Jalnine, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photo made by Shock, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=2









Photo made by C.J.C. from darkcjc.livejournal.com
http://darkcjc.livejournal.com/305238.html









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/jalnine/view/253654/?page=3
Photo by Jalnine, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dvsib/view/177680?page=1
Photo made by dvsib, from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PANTOMIME (PANTOMIMA)*



























http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/127585.html









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/149315.html
Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PHOTOS OF A “GOLDEN” AUTUMN (FOTOS DE UN OTOÑO “DE ORO”)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/289430?page=0
Photo made by Shendriklena, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260282?page=5









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260203?page=1
Photos made by ViGtor Samovaroff, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/289438/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shendriklena/view/290613/?page=0
Photo made by Shendriklena, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260193?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260276?page=4
Photos made by ViGtor Samovaroff, from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*AN AUTUMN OVERVIEW (UNA VISTA PANORÁMICA OTOÑAL)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/samovaro/view/260338?page=0
Photos made by ViGtor Samovaroff, from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*LOCAL LORE MUSEUM (MUSEO DE HISTORIA Y NATURALEZA LOCAL)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4934886304/in/set-72157624825120906
Photo made bu Atsubor, from flickr.com









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/117591202/in/set-72057594085654492
Photo made by Rapsak, from flickr.com









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/tags/музей/view/45457?page=0
Photo made by Ingvar7642, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/117591204/in/set-72057594085654492/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/117591205/in/set-72057594085654492/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/117591206/in/set-72057594085654492/
Photos made by Rapsak, from flickr.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/tags/музей/view/45461?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/tags/музей/view/45469?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ingvar7642/tags/музей/view/45467?page=0
Photos made by Ingvar7642, from fotki.yandex.ru


















http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/thumbnails.php?album=63
Photos by Anonymous from 27region.ru









http://www.fototerra.ru/Russia/Habarovsk/Brodiaga-7437.html
Photo made by Brodiaga, from fototerra.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PAST WINTER (INVIERNO PASADO)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/332371/?page=1









http://sariv1.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml

KHABAROVSK HOSPITAL (HOSPITAL DE LA CIUDAD)








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/405465/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/134775?page=0

ASHBERRY (UN SERBAL)








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/134767/?page=0
Photos made by Sarapulov Igor (Sariv), from 27region.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*FUnKING VALENTINE PARTY IN ONE CLUB (VELADA - “FUnKING” DIA DE SAN VALENTIN EN UN CLUB)*













































Photos made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/169696.html#cutid1
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/166193.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*













































Photos made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/169696.html#cutid1


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MORE WINTER PANORAMAS (OTRAS PANORAMIOS DE INVIERNO)*

NEW ICE ARENA CONSTRUCTION, CAPACITY 10000 SPECTATORES (CONSTRUCCIÓN DE NUEVO ESTADIO DE HIELO, CAPACIDAD 10000 EXPECTADORES)









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/51721.html

TRACK & FIELD ARENA, OPEN POOL, CHINESE CONSULATE (ESTADIO CUBIERTO DE ATLETISMO, PISCINA ABIERTA, CONSULADO DE CHINA)









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/51979.html
Photos made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*LAST EXHALE OF THE WOODEN ARCHITECTURE OF KHABAROVSK (ULTIMO RESPIRO DE LA ARCHITECTURA DE MADERA EN JABAROVSK)*


















http://dkphoto.livejournal.com/217492.html#cutid1
Photos made by Dmitriy, from dkphoto.livejournal.com









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/Lyuboos/albums/
Photo made by Lyubos, from fotki.yandex.ru


















http://dkphoto.livejournal.com/217492.html#cutid1
Photos made by Dmitriy, from dkphoto.livejournal.com









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/Lyuboos/albums/
Photo made by Lyubos, from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*









Photo made by nedouchennn, from nedouchennn.livejournal.com









http://vedmed1969.livejournal.com/641118.html









http://vedmed1969.livejournal.com/640973.html
Photos made by Ведмедь, from vedmed1969.livejournal.com









http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/хабаровск/users/artwebru/view/405364?page=20&how=week&type=image
Photo by by Артем from fotki.yandex.ru









Photo made by nedouchennn, from nedouchennn.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*AT LAST THE SPRING IS HEAR (LA PRIMAVERAYA POR FIN HA LLEGADO)*

THE FIRST GRASS APPEAR (PRIMERA HIERBA APARECE)









Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/182281.html

AND THE FIRST BIKES ALSOU (Y PRIMERAS BICIS TAMBIEN)









Photo made by nedouchennn, from nedouchennn.livejournal.com
http://nedouchennn.livejournal.com/656599.html#cutid1


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PANORAMIC VIEW OF THE AMUR & THE TRANSFIGURATION CATHEDRAL (VISTA PANORAMICA DEL AMUR Y LA CATEDRAL)*


















http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/42583.html
Photo made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*HOW THE PANORAMAS ARE MADE: KITES (COMO LAS PANORAMAS SE HACEN: COMETAS)*


















Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com
http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/218316.html#cutid1









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/86345.html









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/43151.html
http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/42583.html









Photos made by M.Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE TRANSFIGURATION CATHEDRAL (LA CATEDRAL DE TRANSFIGURACION)*










SEMINARY (SEMINARIO)


















ICONOSTASIS (ICONOSTASIO)








http://darkcjc.livejournal.com/322789.html
Photos made by C.J.C. from darkcjc.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS – TAKE A BOW (DETALLES – REZA, HAZ REFERENCIAS, CREE)*









Photo made by shendriklena, from fotki.yandex.ru









Photo made by erm and ernie from flickr.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*CITY CENTRE OVERWIES (VISTAS GENERALES DEL CENTRO DE LA CIUDAD)*

HISTORICAL BUILDINGS: A CONCERT HALL, A MUSEUM (EDIFICIOS HISTORICOS: UNA SALA DE CONCERTOS, UN MUSEO)









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/38409.html

LENIN MONUMENT IS STILL HEAR IN THE SQUARE AFTER HIS NAME (MONUMENTO DE LENIN TODAVIA ESTA AQUI EN LA PLAZA EN SU NOMBRE)









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/6513.html#cutid1
Photo made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*RESIDENTIAL TOWERS & MORE (TORRES CON PISOS Y MAS)*









Photo made by Ingvar7642, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://ingvar7642.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml









Photo made by Pal, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=3814









Photo made by shendriklena, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://shendriklena.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml









Photo made by Rapsak, from flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapsak/117588645/in/set-72057594085654492









Photo made by Pal, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=3814


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*









Photo made by Ingvar7642, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://ingvar7642.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml









Photo by Андрей С. from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=21779&uid=6763#top_display_media









Photo made by Pal, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=3814









Photo made by Ingvar7642, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://ingvar7642.ya.ru/index_fotki.xml


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PANORAMAS OF CENTRAL STREETS (PANORAMAS DE CALLES CENTRALES)*


















http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/6513.html#cutid1
Photo made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS – ARCHS (DETALLES – ARCOS)*









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/154429.html









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/145199.html









http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/128195.html
Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS - HISTORICAL CENTRE “Á LA CLASSIQUE” (DETALLES – CENTRO HISTORICO “Á LA CLASSIQUE”)*


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PHOTOS OF THE USSR ERA (FOTOS DE LA EPOCA DE LA URSS)*

1959








http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=647&pid=31978#top_display_media

1963, NEAR THE “GIGANT” CINEMA (AL LADO DEL CINE “GIGANT”)








http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=647&pid=28057#top_display_media

1959 ICE-CREAM (HELADO)








http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=647&pid=28008#top_display_media

1958 A FOOTBALL MATCH (UN PARTIDO DE FOOTBALL)








http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=647&pid=28007#top_display_media

1958 THE KOMSOMOLSKAYA SQUARE (LA PLAZA KOMSOMOLSKALLA )








http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=647&pid=28000#top_display_media
Photos made by Peters, from 27region.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=647&pid=27990#top_display_media

1960 A DEMONSTRATION (UNA MANIFESTACIÓN)








http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=647&pid=27993#top_display_media

1963 REVOLUTION ANIVERSARY DEMONSTRATION, PORTRAITS OF ENGELS, LENIN & MARKS. THE LAST ONE ISN´T SEEN (MANIFESTACIÓN DE UN ANIVERSARIO DE LA REVOLUCIÓN, RETRATOS DE ENGELS, LENIN Y DE MARKS, QUE NO SE VE)








http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=647&pid=27992#top_display_media









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=647&pid=31947#top_display_media

THE FIRST MAN IN THE SPACE – GAGARIN, IN KHABAROVSK (EL PRIMER HOMBRE EN EL ESPACIO – GAGARIN, EN JABAROVSK)








http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?album=647&pid=33435#top_display_media


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PANORAMAS OF DIFFERENT STREETS (PANORAMAS DE LA CIUDAD)*

THE RAILWAY STATION SQUARE (LA PLAZA DE LA ESTACION DE TRENES)









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/21205.html

THE COMMUNICATION LINES UNIVERSITY (LA SUCURSAL DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE VIAS DE COMUNICACIÓN)









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/4412.html
Photos made by M.Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE BEACH OF KHABAROVSK (LA PLAYA DE JABAROVSK)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/al-exx/4716760485/in/set-72157624191410395
Photo made by Alex Y. from flickr.com









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=27469&uid=6763#top_display_media









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=27539&uid=6763#top_display_media









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=27298&uid=6763#top_display_media
Photos made by Андрей С. from 27region.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/dis...by&cat=0&pid=26744&uid=6763#top_display_media
Photo made by Андрей С. from 27region.ru









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewco/4849963571/in/set-72157624501085097
Photo by yewco from flickr.com









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/38318.html
Photo made by M.Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3430841/?from_member
Photo by Dragonfly17 from photosight.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*STREET OVERVIEWS (VISTAS GENERALES)*









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/23573.html









http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/22797.html
Photos made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*A FLEA MARKET OF HAND MADE GOODS (UN MERCADILLO DE ARTESANIA)*



























































http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/168065.html
Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*



























































http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/168065.html
Photo made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PERIFERICAL & CENTRAL DISTRICTS OF KHABAROVSK AT NIGHT (BARRIOS DE JABAROVSK DE NOCHE)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/415202/?page=2









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/426346/?page=2









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/426345/?page=2









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/408574/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/410774/?page=1
Photo made by Sarapulov Igor (Sariv1), from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*OLD SOVIET SCULPTURES (VIEJAS ESCULTURAS SOVETICAS)*









Photo made by Pal, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=3814









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyuboos/view/265217?page=1
Photo made by Lyuboos, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zenkafilatkina/4720483294/in/photostream
Photo by Zenka Filatkina, from flickr.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MONUMENT TO THE FALLEN IN THE 2ND WORLD WAR (MONUMENTO A LOS CALLIDOS EN LA 2ª GUERRA MUNDIAL)*









Photo made by Pal, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=3814

THE 9TH OF MAY - THE VICTORY DAY AND THE DAY OF THE COMMEMORARTION OF ALL THE FALLEN 
EL 9º DE MAYO – EL DIA DE LA VICTORIA EN LA 2ª GUERRA MUNDIAL Y EL DIA DE LA CONMEMORACIÓN DE LOS CALLIDOS








Photo made by M. Muriy, from k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com
http://k0nstrukt0r.livejournal.com/57354.html









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewco/4852300436/in/set-72157624501085097/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewco/4852299954/in/set-72157624501085097









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yewco/4851682757/in/set-72157624501085097/
Photos by yewco from flickr.com

NAMES OFTHE PEOPLE OF KHABAROVSK, FALLEN IN THE 2ND WW (NOMBRES DE LOS CIUDADANOS DE JABAROVSK, CALLIDOS EN LA GUERRA)








Photo made by Shock, from 27region.ru
http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/profile.php?uid=2


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*THE RIVER & THE CITY AT THE DUSK (EL RIO Y LA CIUDAD AL ATARDESER)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/sariv1/view/405591/?page=1
Photo made by Sarapulov Igor (Sariv), from 27region.ru









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kulaglena/view/378449?page=1
Photo made by Kulaglena, from fotki.yandex.ru









http://www.flickr.com/photos/despion/tags/khabarovsk/
Photo made by Antoine Abramov, from flickr.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS – SMITHERY (DETALLES - FORJA)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyuboos/view/205499?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyuboos/view/214320?page=2









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyuboos/view/205542?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/lyuboos/view/214167?page=2
Photos made by Lyuboos, from fotki.yandex.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*













































http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/231365.html#cutid1
Photos made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*PHOTOPICNIC (FOTOPICNIC)*




































http://kolbasin.livejournal.com/231365.html#cutid1
Photos made by A. Kolbin, from kolbasin.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*KHABAROVSK 2005 AERIAL VIEWS (VISTAS AERIAS DEL AÑO 2005)*













































http://www.flickr.com/photos/egorynych/sets/72157626641578648/
Photo by eGorynych from flickr.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*. . .*






















































http://www.flickr.com/photos/egorynych/sets/72157626641578648/
Photo by eGorynych from flickr.com


----------



## Petersen. (May 25, 2011)

OMG nice lines..


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you, Petersen


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=39125&fullsize=1-









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=39124&fullsize=1









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=39123&fullsize=1
Photos made by Shock, from 27region.ru









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=39121&fullsize=1
Photo made by Sarapulov Igor (Sariv), from 27region.ru









http://www.27region.ru/stopkadr/displayimage.php?pid=38379&fullsize=1
Photo made by Shock, from 27region.ru


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MARCH OF THE CROSS (MARCHA DE LA CRUZ)*




































http://bbobbi.livejournal.com/131847.html#cutid1
Photos made by Oleg Litvak, from bbobbi.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*IT´S RAINING, IT´S RAINING (ESTA LLOVIENDO)*









Photo made by Habarofff from panoramio.com
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/701203









Photo made by usvowa, from fotki.yandex.ru
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/usvowa/view/416256/?page=0









http://foto.xabara.ru/foto.php?id_foto=1178879134









Photos made by Артур from foto.xabara.ru
http://foto.xabara.ru/foto.php?id_foto=1180090349









Photo made by Андрей Войлоков from foto.xabara.ru
http://foto.xabara.ru/foto.php?id_foto=1183249646


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*DETAILS – GRAFFITY (DETALLES – GRAFFITY)*









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gensek-goryachev/tags/хабаровск/view/200462?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gensek-goryachev/tags/хабаровск/view/200461?page=0
Photos made by gensek-goryachev from fotki.yandex.ru



























http://nedouchennn.livejournal.com/669705.html#cutid1
http://nedouchennn.livejournal.com/669631.html
Photos made by nedouchennn, from nedouchennn.livejournal.com


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

very charming!


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Glad
Khabarovsk - The Largest City in Russias Far East


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Glad


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of Glad


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Kharlam


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of Kharlem


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy Glad


----------



## VmR (Apr 6, 2006)

Я люблю тебя Хабаровск


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy Kharlam


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of parts










courtesy of Kharlam, glad


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)

*KHABAROVSK CITY! P.Morozova street!*


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)

*CAPITAL RUSSIAN FAR EAST - ХАБАРОВСК!*









.


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)

*debacle on Amur River!*









River of Black Dragon - HeiLongJiang!


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Courtesy of AlexNik


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

courtesy of kharlam


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)Glad


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)Slash_12









Sukhoi Super Jet Plant near Khabarovsk

source: englishrussia.com


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Khabarovsk

(c)glad









Sukhoi Plant in Khabarovsk
(c)KB










(C)Helem


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

(c)Yula





































(c)glad


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)

*capital Russian far east - Khabarovsk*


----------

